# Collecting Space Marine Battles - release order, formats..



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd like to start collecting all those SMB books. I did a lot of research on release order, anthologies and everything which left me more confused.
Before I will buy anything I would like to collect first some information like:

*What is the release order for all the books*
- I know there was a long pause in the series and I would like to make a list of all the books so I can keep track.

*What books were released in hardback*
- I prefer hardback format. I have been stalking ebay for them but I don't know what books were re-released in hardback and which weren't so I might be looking for something which doesn't even exist.

*What anthologies/omnibuses are including what*
- many of the novels and novellas were put into omnibuses but again it is hard to keep track of all the information

I know that Lexicanum has nice list of those books but I have found some discrepancies and missing info. I have also asked BL and they weren't able to provide that kind of information. I am mainly looking for hardbacks which are very hard to get but I would like to keep some kind of consistency. If all the old books were released in hardback I may go for it or just buy old ones in PB.

So what do you think. Is it worth the effort to do that kind of research again and would anybody of you be able to provide any of the information above ?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Entarion said:


> *What is the release order for all the books*


To date, here are most of the novels in oldest to latest release order.

Rynn's World, Helsreach, the Hunt for Voldorius, the Purging of Kadillus, the Fall of Damnos, the Battle for the Fang, The Gildar Rift, Legion of the Damned, Architect of Fate, Wrath of Iron, The Siege of Castellax, The Death of Antagonis, the Death of Integrity, Malodrax, Pandorax, Armageddon, Overfiend, Sanctus Reach, Flesh Tearers, War of the Fang, Kharn: Eater of Worlds, The World Engine, The Plagues of Orath, Crusaders of Dorn, Shield of Baal, Slaughter at Giants Coffin, and Calgars Fury

Keep in mind that Flesh Tearers is an omnibus containing Flesh of Cretacia, which was released around the time of Battle for the Fang and The Siege of Castellax if memory serves.



Entarion said:


> So what do you think. Is it worth the effort to do that kind of research again and would anybody of you be able to provide any of the information above ?


Well this should help you, though personally I have found most of the Space Marine Battles novels not to be worth the money. Ones likeRynn's World, Helsreach, and Battle for the Fang are great, but I seriously regret spending money on Death of Antagonis, Architect of Fate, and the Plagues of Orath. (I'd also include Giants Coffin, but someone gave that to me so no money spent.)


----------

